
American Innovators Lose Big in Newly Passed Patent Bill - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2011/09/09/patent-bill-continues-the-assault-on-american-innovators/
======
maratd
Getting a valid patent is an expensive prospect. Today, many times, small
businesses innovate, use their innovation, but never file for a patent because
of the prohibitive costs.

With this new law, there will be absolutely nothing to stop a large firm, a
competitor, or just a random patent troll to notice your invention (which you
are using) and then file a patent for it. And then, guess what? You're
screwed.

